# Visa for student partnet



## ehsan310 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am admitted to the one of the Turkish university for Undergraduate study,
My father also admitted to university for his Ph.D degree.

My question is if we go to turkey with student visa my mother can obtain resident permit ?

Thank you.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, you all can. You only need to prove that you have the financial ability to support yourself during your stay.


----------

